# Stripers running yet?



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

We're anxiously awaiting the run down in Cape May, NJ. Have you New Yorkers seen any action yet?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings KHangler!

I think it'll be a couple more weeks before they see any migratory fish in CT/NY and northern Jersey. In spite of the recent storms, the water is still quite warm. Two weekends ago (right after Ivan) giant schools of mullet passed by the T-Jetty unmolested. Pretty good sign that blues and stripers are still roaming up north.... Although the party boats will start fishing The Rips in mid-October, November usually sees the bulk of the fish move in. December can be good (If you can stand the air temps...)


----------

